# Anyone tried the Deeluxe Brisse?



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

Deeluxe.com says it has a flex of 8 out of 10. Celsius (Cirrus model atleast) also has an ankle harness of some sort to help with heel lift. Flex 6/10. I have not tried any of those boots though. Hopefully someone with more knowledge comes around to help out.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I was researching these when I was in the market. There's not much out there as far as reviews. I know they're a multi flex boot built of the ID and the C3 Concept boot. You can change the flex of the boot based on the lacing zones. Other than that I couldn't tell you anything. 

If you do end up getting them I'd like to hear your thoughts though.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My coworker has them. I wore Empires for a couple weeks and though they didn't fit my feet, they're built like fucking tanks. They have a similar fit to Salomon just a smidge wider overall. Like in between Salomon and Burton. They're built super well and will last fucking forever.

Be warned, they're bulky. My 9's had the footprint of a 10. Not the best I know, but they legitimately will last longer than most.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Here's an update: I just went by my local shop and was surprised to see they have the Brisse. Just like Nivek said, those things are MASSIVE! Too massive for me. Bulky and it feels like it would take weeks to break them in. I couldn't even tighten them properly.

After hearing from three different boot fitters that Nitro Team TLS are the best way to go against heel lift I tried them on and I think I'm in love. I'm lucky they fit my weird feet. At least wearing them around the store and jumping around a bit. I went with those and I'm curious how they will be on snow.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Gotta agree with what Nivek said. I rode the Rough Diamond for 3 seasons and just bought a Salomon F3.0 a week ago. The Deeluxe look like spaceman boots compared to the Salomons. The Deeluxe were damn comfy tho


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

firlefranz said:


> Gotta agree with what Nivek said. I rode the Rough Diamond for 3 seasons and just bought a Salomon F3.0 a week ago. The Deeluxe look like spaceman boots compared to the Salomons. The Deeluxe were damn comfy tho


What did you think of the Rough Diamond? Was the liner lock any good? Flex? Any problems that would discourage you from buying another pair?


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Extremo said:


> What did you think of the Rough Diamond? Was the liner lock any good? Flex? Any problems that would discourage you from buying another pair?


Super comfortable boot. Adjustability was ok with its lacing system. In terms of flex I would say they are right in the middle of the road, not stiff but not ridiculously soft either. I didnt have problems with liner lock. 

The only problem I had was their bulkiness. I wear size 12,5 and wanted some lower footprint boots to reduce overhang. 

Overall and if you don't have issues with waist widths I would highly recommend Deeluxe R.D's as a medium flex all mountain freestyle boot.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

firlefranz said:


> Super comfortable boot. Adjustability was ok with its lacing system. In terms of flex I would say they are right in the middle of the road, not stiff but not ridiculously soft either. I didnt have problems with liner lock.
> 
> The only problem I had was their bulkiness. I wear size 12,5 and wanted some lower footprint boots to reduce overhang.
> 
> Overall and if you don't have issues with waist widths I would highly recommend Deeluxe R.D's as a medium flex all mountain freestyle boot.


Good to hear quality-wise they're a good boot. I really like the liners they offer and the speedlace system looks better than my Celsius ones.

Being a 10.5 in my Union M/L I probably won't risk buying them online and having them not fit width-wise.


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

firlefranz said:


> Gotta agree with what Nivek said. I rode the Rough Diamond for 3 seasons and just bought a Salomon F3.0 a week ago. The Deeluxe look like spaceman boots compared to the Salomons. The Deeluxe were damn comfy tho


Off topic but what do you think of the F3.0 I need new boots and have heard great things about Salomon boots especially in regards to helping reduce heel lift.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I might be in 3.0's next year. They're killer boots.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't ridden them yet. They look good and the lacing system feels decent and free from pressure points. It has 3 panels and a fused liner that forms to your foot in a single pull. I've never had problems with heel lift in any boots including the 3.0's. 
I gotta ride them in a few days and will post some impressions here.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

firlefranz said:


> I haven't ridden them yet. They look good and the lacing system feels decent and free from pressure points. It has 3 panels and a fused liner that forms to your foot in a single pull. I've never had problems with heel lift in any boots including the 3.0's.
> I gotta ride them in a few days and will post some impressions here.


Have you ridden those 3.0s? How do they feel in terms of stiffness? Stiffer than the Deeluxe R.D.s?


----------

